# Insurance - Who do people recommend?



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm looking for a few companies to try, and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on good companies or brokers.

Also if anyone would like to tell me what ones to avoid 

Websites, Address or phone numbers would be cool, and any contact names who know what we are talking about would be even better..

Thanks Dean


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I'd personally recomend Tett Hamilton, call 01275 792270 and speak to David Miller or Iain Gott, the main man as far as Skylines go is Damian Chapple however I think he is off unwell at the moment.

They may not be the cheapest brokerage around, but they will give you a better quality of service than anywhere else I know of.

If you do speak to them, please mention GTROC and quote reference SKY1 to be assured of the best service at all times.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

...and I will second that


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

So I'm assuming that there is only one worthy insurance company that people use?

Thanks jason & dave I will give them a call..


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Liverpool Victoria - and don't take any 'we don't insure imports' off them either. £770 this year.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

But make sure that they (LV) actually quote you for a R33GTS25T and not a GTR.

Last year they (LV) refused to quote me, stating that they do not have my vehicle listed on their database.


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyone got a phone number of 'Liverpool Victoria'

Yes i remember phoning round last year t be told NO IMPORTS or not on data base so we will put it with the GTR

Cheers Dean


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

For a full round up of the options (and some opinions) see this thread...

http://skylineowners.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=856

I am with Adrian Flux, not particularly happy with them but my issues could be considered by some to be of my own making.

Cheers,
Pad


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Hia M8

Liverpool Victoria were fine for me March time...

Tony


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*Thanks Chaps...*

Will give them a try, and good link Pad, worth a read

Dean.....

See you all at the bubble meet on sunday


----------



## cheesebadger (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm with Adrian Flux, no problems so far


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*liverpool victoria*

looked at getting a quote online and the first thing you have to confirm is that your car does not fall into the below....

quote:

We cannot insure:

1. cars which have not been manifacturd for the uk market e.g japanese imports.

2. cars which have performance enhancing modifications.

so how have you got insurance with them??

Dean


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Call them on 0870 6004528 and see what they have to say. Maybe they're just insuring imports of existing policy holders?


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

good point moschops, i will give them a try...

Cheers Dean:smokin:


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*well pleased*

Still a lot of money but with confirmation of:

2 x sp30's 
1 x intercooler
1 x fat exhaust
1 x induction kit
4 x big wheels and tyres

and a no blame £3k repair bill

£756.00 

AFLUX RULE

next kieth michaels £900
tesco £1400???!!!???

Dean


----------

